# Block plane bottle opener



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

I acquired this a while ago and was thinking of making a couple to give to friends.
I can't see any glue seams so I think it's one piece of wood
The metal is just a chunk of steel wedged in just like an old plane.
Wood is mahogany or teak.....or some South Pacific species (who knows):laughing:

Any ideas on how to go about making one? 
Have you ever seen one before?




























It's cool 'cuz it fits right in the palm of your hand.....

Thanks for any ideas....


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Looks like a japanese style plane
http://www.japanwoodworker.com/dept.asp?s=JapanWoodworker&dept_id=12935

1st google result on making one
http://www.daikudojo.org/Classes/20060401/


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

This is one of my planes I made some 40 years ago. You are right, they are made of one pice and it's not too complicated. Drill some holes through the blank were the blade opening should be, and the rest is just chiselwork. The edges of the seat for the wedge is made with a sawblade. The problem with these wooden planes is that they require constant adjusting and tuning to work well, but for a bottle opener that won't be a problem :no:


----------

